# Schools



## sandy16 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi

My husband has been offered in Christchurch near Addington, as we dont know as yet were we will be living I wondered if any one can give me some advise on what schools are there, I have 2 boys of 10 & 13, will they be in seperate schools and what are the term dates.

We have been told to look in the areas of Riccarton, Upper Riccarton, Sydenham, Middleton, Spreydon for accomodation but again have no idea what these areas are like.

Would like if possible for the boys to walk to school even if it took them 30 mins to get there but a car will be available if needed.

Any advise would be great 
Anita


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

sandy16 said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband has been offered in Christchurch near Addington, as we dont know as yet were we will be living I wondered if any one can give me some advise on what schools are there, I have 2 boys of 10 & 13, will they be in seperate schools and what are the term dates.
> 
> ...



Hi Anita,

School terms & other information contained in this web site


Ministry of Education - School terms and holidays


Suburbs information (Just look for the areas you are interested in.

http://www.zoodle.co.nz/community/search/canterbury/christchurch-city


Anski


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

sandy16 said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband has been offered in Christchurch near Addington, as we dont know as yet were we will be living I wondered if any one can give me some advise on what schools are there, I have 2 boys of 10 & 13, will they be in seperate schools and what are the term dates.
> 
> ...


Hi Anita

Annoyingly (and very against what us Brits are like), it is usually best to wait until once you are actually here. It isn't always about location, because in NZ every school is very individual and unique. It really is adviseable to get into the school and get a feel for it. 

Try google maps for senior schools around Christchurch, and that way you can actually get a feel for the locations and proximities to certain residential areas.

To look at the names of individual schools and the age ranges and decile ratings (a very loose indication of how "affluent" the school is...this doesn't necessarily make it a good school), try Schools / Homepage - Te Kete Ipurangi (TKI) to have a look through.

Like I say, take a VERY loose opinion of these decile ratings. As has just been proved in my area, the school I work in is decile 5, but we are significantly higher in examination pass rates than decile 7-10 schools that are considered better than us! The difference, as my students put it, "but they have much nicer buildings, Miss"!!

Good luck

Jen


----------



## sandy16 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thankyou Anski and Jen, I will look at the websites you have suggested and look further when we are there.

Anita


----------

